# RIP George Brewster



## Gaoguy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have just heard that Guru George Brewster has died. Guru Brewster was a long time instructor and promoter of FMA in the Boston area and will be sorely missed.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2006)

.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 9, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 9, 2006)

God's speed home.  Thank you for your contribution.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 9, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2006)

.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 9, 2006)

....


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 9, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 10, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 10, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 29, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> I have just heard that Guru George Brewster has died. Guru Brewster was a long time instructor and promoter of FMA in the Boston area and will be sorely missed.


Hi Folks!
I hope you are mistaken. Guro Brewster was the founder of the Boston Arnis Club and a FMA legend in the Massachusetts area. I had met him in the past and he was a gentleman and I had looked forward to interviewing him for TV show this year. I will contact Halford Jones to check into this.
Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 29, 2006)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> I hope you are mistaken. Guro Brewster was the founder of the Boston Arnis Club and a FMA legend in the Massachusetts area. I had met him in the past and he was a gentleman and I had looked forward to interviewing him for TV show this year. I will contact Halford Jones to check into this.
> Thank you for your time,
> KENPOJOE


After searching the net,I found that Guro Brewster passed away monday,March 20,2006. He died in his sleep. If you look up his name on google you will find a picture of him training outside the park just a month before his passing![it's from the Boston Globe or Boston Herald] I can only hope that in my life, i can still do my arts up until the time arrives for me to leave this "mortal coil" 
Salute to you,Guro George Brewster!
:::Arnis Lanada salutation:::
I hope that I was of some


----------



## Cujo (Apr 30, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 30, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 30, 2006)

.


----------

